# Where do you put your keys when you ride?



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Learned a great lesson today. Don't put your keys in your front pocket when you're rocking in the park. 

Hit a massive jump at Abasin, landed it, but crashed when I tried to go from switch to regular to hit the rail and landed straight on my keys that were in my pocket. Can barely walk now and have a MASSIVE bruise on my right quad.

So I ask, where do you put your keys when you ride to keep this from happening?


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Um I keep them in my snowboard pant pockets. Since falling on the quad on that side (which is on the "side" and not in front of my quad) is very very rare in the occurrence I try a pipe jib to slide off it and land perfectly on that area. Hard to envision that happening. Not saying it can't just, low chance. 

I've had worst. Put my cable lock that is 5/16 thick in my chest pocket, didn't think I'd hit that, bad move. Few years back front foot magically came out of my binding (god knows how) and went down chest first as it was the first thing to hit. Knock the wind out of me and had pain for well over a month internally, felt weird. Nothing on the sensitive outer portion of my body was hurt, like you would feel if a muscle was sore from lifting and could poke it feeling the muscles ripped up. Yet if I tried jumping or hopping, it the pain would throb as if it were dangling on its life line and kept my ass planted from going out till it healed up.


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

It depends on where i am riding. But most of the time i will toss them in a locker with the rest of my shit. But if i do ride with them on me, i will put them in a zip pocket in the inside of my jacket or something.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

i leave my windows open, problem solved, plus i get to take home some pow if its fallin 

nah, my pants, one key only


----------



## nodaysoff (Dec 4, 2008)

Backpack, or locker


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

snoeboarder said:


> i leave my windows open, problem solved, plus i get to take home some pow if its fallin
> 
> nah, my pants, one key only


lol pow in NY you make me giggle. hahaha :laugh:


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

Hang them around my neck and tucked into my jacket. If it is hot, I put them in my pocket with a zipper.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I put them all, including car keys, in the glove compartment of the car and then lock the car to ensure the keys are safe :laugh:

Joking aside, I only carry the car and lock keys, all others really do stay in the car.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

inside chest pocket. my coat is thick enough, i don't even feel em when i fall on em.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Here's what you need. PIck up the Neff goggle strap pocket. Put your car key that unlocks your door in there. That's all you need. Personally I ride with more crap in my front pockets. Cell, ipod, wallet, keys, chap stick, and whatever else I think I can fit in there.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I usually put it in a zipper on the side of my leg, because it's pretty much impossible to land on that area


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

My jacket has a pocket that I think is supposed to be for a pass. It is a clear pocket which velcros down and is inside another zipper pocket. There is no chance my keys will come out of there.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

A small backpack with multi tool + wallet etc.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

Front pocket of my pants...the pocket has a carabiner so I just attach them.


----------



## Mopsey (May 2, 2009)

Backpack or jacket pocket.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

In a locker or in the handwarmer pocket of my coat. 

Made the mistake last month of keeping my wallet, keys, and camera in my inside chest pocket. Did a face plant, landed right on my chest. Knocked the wind out of me and bruised my ribs. I've broken ribs before but this pain was unreal. Couldn't sleep well for almost 3 weeks and it's just getting better.

From now on nothing's going in my inside pockets.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

front or side pocket will do just fine


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

I never would have thought that landing on my keys (they're the huge rectangal keys with the alarm buttons on em) would hurt so bad. My whole right leg is swollen up and I can barely put any weight on it. I can walk, but I'm limping. I'm gona be pissed if I can't ride on Sat.

I think I'm going to put the keys in my side jacket pocket from now on. I can't ever remember landing on my side, so it should be safe...I hope.


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Mine stay hidden and locked in my truck. I use a keyless entry to get back in.

I've broken a pair of goggles and a pair of sunglasses that I had in my jacket pockets. So no more fragile things go in pockets for me.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

Catman said:


> Mine stay hidden and locked in my truck. I use a keyless entry to get back in.
> 
> I've broken a pair of goggles and a pair of sunglasses that I had in my jacket pockets. So no more fragile things go in pockets for me.


hahahahaha all you fancy people with your plastic and electronics on keys. my keys are quite simply small, flat, and all metal. round for the door, square for the ignition.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

my front pocket has a clip for keys. For that matter so does my jacket but the I usually end up with them in my pants pocket.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

There are worse things that can happen to your keys by choosing the wrong pocket: like say back in 2004 in Quebec, a friend and first-time snowboarder who happened to be the driver for said trip loses his keys. This happenned on NEW YEARS EVE!!! We were stuck at our hotel in a small town in the eastern townships of Quebec... and a $250 express-post from back home later, we were back on our way.

Tip: if riding with newbies who are the driver... MAKE SURE they keep their keys in a good spot, or better yet, keep them yourself!


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

my Mtn Hardware Shell has an inner pocket on the inside left chest with zipper. I put all of my stuff in there generally, keys, credit card and if im drinking my ID.

I generally bring my cell along with me as well...i put that in one of my regular coat pockets zipped up.

My new Analog pants have a lot of pockets though, so i started moving my keys and stuff to the lower pockets which are lower on the leg and would be hard to land on.

Either way though even if im not crashing i still pat myself down to make sure everythings there after each run lol...


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm just going to swallow the car key and eat a ton of fiber. That way when it's time to go home, I'll just run to the toilet and crap my key out. No way they'll get in the way of park riding now! I wonder if stomach acid eats through plastic?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

its super simple. just remove the car key, and leave the rest in the car =)


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Defy said:


> its super simple. just remove the car key, and leave the rest in the car =)


I already do that. My key has the keyfob integrated into the key...Sort of like the newer VW keys do. The key to my car is 2.5 inches long, 1.25 inches wide and 1/2 inch tall.


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

My snowboard pants have a pocket on the inside of the lower leg. Perfect place to put things.


----------



## noimdavid (Mar 19, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> I usually put it in a zipper on the side of my leg, because it's pretty much impossible to land on that area


Same here. Haven't hurt myself yet doing that.


----------

